
Smartphone gambling is on the rise among African millennials - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/12/17/smartphone-gambling-sports-betting-online-mobile-phone-africa-millenials/
======
kupiv
Hah, interesting article, thanks! Currently, a lot of young people, not only
in Africa but throughout the world, are increasingly using online betting
sites and casinos. And there are many online casino sites and, of course, some
of them are dishonest and want just to make money on young and inexperienced
players. Therefore, before the game, it is better check the lists of legal
casinos on governmental state websites or use special platforms, such as
[https://slots-nj.com](https://slots-nj.com) or
[https://www.playnj.com](https://www.playnj.com), if you play in American
casinos, for example.

